# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Φωτισμος με μπαταριες

## laios

Γεια σας κυριοι. Θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω με 2 μπαταριες και εναν φορτηστη να αναβω 2 λαμπες 12v ολη τη νυχτα; Μια μπαταρια θα φορτιζω τη μερα  και μια θα δινει ρευμα τη νυχτα. Τι τυπου μπαταριες πρεπει να παρω; Ποσο θα διαρκει η καθε μια;Τι φορτηστη χρειαζομαι και ποσο περιπου θα κοστισουν; Ευχαριστω. Γιωργος

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα Γιωργο και καλως ηρθες,για πες μας τι φορτιο θα εχεις συνολικα ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Οι λάμπες τι ισχύος(βατ) θα είναι και πόσες ώρες θα ανάβουν?

----------


## laios

Καλησπερα Δημητρη. Τι ενοεις φορτιο; Θελω μονο φως σε μια αποθηκη για να βγαζω τσιπουρο τη νυχτα. Δεν θελω γεννητρια λογω θορυβου

----------


## laios

Οι λαμπες να ειναι 11 βατ. Η μια θα ειναι αναμενη ολη νυχτα και η αλλη θα αναβει για 10 λεπτα καθε 3 ωρες

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βρες καμιά πεσμένη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου(όχι άχρηστη) και έναν απλό φορτιστή.

----------


## weather1967

To Φορτίο Γιωργο ειναι  αυτο που σε ρωτησε ο Αποστόλης η ισχυς (watt).
Θα συνιστουσα 2 καινουργιες μπαταριες 50- 60 ΑΗ 
Και ενα αυτοματο φορτιστη αυτοκινητου 10 Α

----------


## laios

Μια καινουρια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου θα κραταει ωρες η μερες;

----------


## Xarry

Την καινουρια μπαταρια αν την αποφορτιζεις τελειως για μερικες φορες θα τα παιξει αμεσως. Κανονικα δεν θες μπαταρια αυτοκινητου αλλα βαθειας εκφορτισης αλλα ειναι αρκετα ακριβοτερες.

----------


## laios

Οι μπαταριες βαθειας εκφορτησης θελουν ειδικο φορτηστη; Μια τετοια μπαταρια θα με βγαζει τη νυχτα; Συγνωμη αλλα ειμαι ασχετος

----------


## Xarry

Στα 11W που θες θα σε βγαζει. Μια μπαταρια 50Ah μπορει να δωσει 50A για μια ωρα 5Α για 10 ωρες και λοιπα. Εσυ θες περιπου 1Α την ωρα αρα περιπου 50 ωρες αν δεν κανω καποιο λαθος. Για τον φορτιστη δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι και ενας απλος φορτιστης σου κανει.

----------


## laios

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.Η μπαταρια θα προλαβαινει να φορτιζει τη μερα η θελω 2 για να τις αλλαζω

----------


## Xarry

Εξαρταται απο το ρευμα φορτισης. Αν την φορτιζεις με 10Α που ειναι το μεγιστο σε μερικους φορτιστες θα φορτιζει σε 5ωρες. Αν φορτιζεις με 5Α σε 10 ωρες και λοιπα. Οι βαθειας εκφορτισης παντως ειναι ακριβες. Αν τις θες για λιγες χρησεις δεν συμφερει νομιζω.

----------


## laios

62AH (C20) 12V Κλειστού τύπου ( χωρίς συντήρηση ) βαθιάς εκφόρτισης υψηλής πιστότητας με προσδόκιμο χρόνο ζωής τα 10-12 χρόνια Μια τετοια μπαταρια κοστιζει 100 ευρω αν ισχυουν τα παραπανω νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Υπερβολή.Αν μείνει μερικούς μήνες αχρησιμοποίητη θα χαλάσει

----------

